# Parts for old Power-Kraft Radial Arm Saw



## Yoomama (Sep 11, 2015)

I am looking for parts for my saw. It is about 50 years old. Any suggestions?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Not sure how much help this will be but if you scroll down there is a pretty good history and comparison to other similar brands.

http://forums.finewoodworking.com/f...er-tools-and-machinery/bandsaw-parts-question

From that information you may find something on Ebay.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what parts?*

Nut, bolts, bearings, control handles, etc. are common to a lot of machines. Castings, blades covers, housings, motors are specifc to brands of saws and some models within the brand are interchangeable. Craftsman and Monkey Wards are not interchangeable as far as I know. Power Craft was sold by M W, if I recall.

This site may have some info:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/

For Montgomery Wards/Powercraft:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=657


----------



## Yoomama (Sep 11, 2015)

*To Woodnthings ....What Parts?*

I am looking for carriage bearings for a Montgomery Wards 10" Radial Arm Saw Model TPC-2610. Maybe more.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*these may work?*

These are Craftsman carriage bearings, but they nay also fit the Power Kraft:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0&_nkw=craftsman+radial+arm+bearings&_sacat=0


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a Montgomery Ward Radial Arm saw Model TPC-2610C for sale for parts. Only thing wrong with it is elevating shaft and gear assemblies are shot. 

I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

Look for numbers on the sides of the old bearings. The saw manufacturers didn't make the bearings. They came from bearing manufacturers. Find the number and do a Google search for it. I think you will find what you need quickly and very reasonably priced. Larger cities have bearing and power transmission distributors. Search the Yellow Pages for one and take your old bearing to them. This will be the way to go if you don't find the number on the old bearing. Industrial Suppliers like Grainger, Johnstone Supply, WT Tool, and Fastenal might have what you need too. A bad bearing in a tool that is no longer being manufactured should not be a significant problem to find a replacement for.

Charley


----------

